# [OT] Pakete versus Packete

## rblock

Hallo,

ich weiß ja, dass man es in Foren usw. nicht so ganz eng sehen sollte. Aber so langsam raste ich aus, wenn ich noch einmal sehe, dass jemand Pakete mit "ck" schreibt!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bin ich einfach nur zu alt, dass mir die Rechtschreibung noch etwas Wert ist oder ist die Jugend von heute so unfähig solch ein einfaches Wort richtig zu schreiben?

Gerade war ich in einem längeren Thread, da haben es alle verkehrt geschrieben! Das ist nicht zu fassen. Traurig nur, dass solche Fehler auch von Studenten gemacht werden.

So! Das musste einfach raus..  :Smile: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Nachdenkliche Grüße

----------

## ian!

Tja. Ich bin ja manchmal sogar so unverschämt und verbessere das einfach.  :Wink:  (Zumindest im Topic.) Jedesmal darauf aufmerksam zu machen bringt ja auch nichts. Es ist scheinbar der Einfluss der englischen Sprache, welche viele Leute diesen Fehler machen lässt.

Aber was hilft uns das alles? Einfach cool bleiben und mit diesem Thread hoffen, dass Besserung eintritt.   :Cool: 

----------

## Carlo

Standart, Maschiene, Inet, funzen, ...

Das ist nun mal die neue deutsche Schlechtschreibung. Mir persönlich geht dieses dämliche "FULL ACK" ziemlich auf die Nerven. Aber wenn's cool ist...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## toskala

mich kackt auch an, dass sich jeder 3. über konsequente kleinschreibung echauviert... wer zu dumm für deutsche rechtschreibung ist, oder sie konsequenter weise ignorieren will, soll das das eben tun...

----------

## Realmaker

Wenn man darauf achtet (wie ich), dann findet man auch ganz viele andere Anglizismen: 

 -Das macht keinen Sinn. (That doesn't make any sense). -> Das ergibt keinen Sinn.

 -PC's -> PCs

usw..

----------

## Earthwings

LOL aba es funzt doch ohne probs oda? 

Nervt mich ehrlich gesagt auch, kann ich aber in gewissen Grenzen mit leben. Notfalls auch mal freundlich (!) drauf hinweisen, das wirkt oft Wunder.

Davon abgesehen hatten wir dieses Thema schon ziemlich häufig, ein paar Beispiele (gestohlen aus Inte's Signatur):

Die Meckerecke: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132710 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=137818

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143195 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148666

----------

## toskala

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> [...]dann findet man auch ganz viele andere Anglizismen[...]

 

und was haben jetzt anglizismen mit deutscher rechtschreibung zu tun?

----------

## Realmaker

 *toskala wrote:*   

> und was haben jetzt anglizismen mit deutscher rechtschreibung zu tun?

 

Es wurde sich doch darüber aufgeregt, dass viele Paket mit ck schreiben und dann hat Ian! eingeworfen, dass das vielleicht durch den Einfluss der englischen Sprache kommt.

----------

## toskala

achso, darauf bezogen macht das natürlich sinn  :Smile: 

----------

## rblock

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Davon abgesehen hatten wir dieses Thema schon ziemlich häufig, ein paar Beispiele (gestohlen aus Inte's Signatur):

 

Um so schlimmer! Denn daraus lässt sich schließen, dass es nichts genutzt hat.  :Sad: 

Traurige Grüße

----------

## spitzwegerich

Die Schreibweise "Packet" geht mir offengestangen schon gehörig auf den Senkel, genauso wie "funzen".

Aber was solls, wahrscheinlich findet jeder an jedem etwas anstößiges, wenn er nur lang genug sucht...

----------

## toskala

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Traurige Grüße

 

vielleicht ersäuft ja jemand an den tränen...

----------

## dertobi123

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Um so schlimmer! Denn daraus lässt sich schließen, dass es nichts genutzt hat.  

 

Exakt so ist es. Kleinschreiber, Nicht-Rechtschreiber - jeder macht was er will.

----------

## slyght

Hm also gegen solche "neudeutschen" Wörter wie funzen etc. hab ich eigentlich nichts - wahrscheinlich weil ich aus der Online-Gaming-Ecke komme und das dort Standard ist.

Solche Fehler, die inzwischen fast jeder zu machen scheint, wie "Packete", "Standart" oder "seit-seid" regen mich auch immer auf... Man braucht sich allerdings auch nicht drüber wundern, wenn in den Schulen immer weniger Wert auf Rechtschreibung gelegt wird. Ist doch Klasse, wenn man schon in der Grundschule Englischunterricht bekommt und "Kernfächern" wie Mathe oder Deutsch die Stundenzahl gekürzt werden, damit mehr Wert auf  künstlichere Fächer wie Musik und Kunsterziehung gelegt werden kann....

Gruß,

slyght

----------

## ralph

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ja, ja, die Jugend von heute.

----------

## sarahb523

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PC's -> PCs
> 
> 

 

Ok mal ne dumme Frage. Wie heißt es denn jetzt richtig wenn ich die mehrzahl einer "abgekürzten Sache" schreibe. Wäre mir nämlich gerde in meiner dipl. Arbeit sehr wichtig   :Embarassed: 

thx

BTW: gibt's irgendwo ein tool wo man ispell so ungefähr wie ein wörterbuch nutzen kann. Hmm toll wäre ja mal was systemweites was auch mit oo kompatibel ist. Ich stelle mir da auch etwas in verbindung mit dem thesaurus vor.

----------

## rblock

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *rblock wrote:*   Um so schlimmer! Denn daraus lässt sich schließen, dass es nichts genutzt hat.   
> 
> Exakt so ist es. Kleinschreiber, Nicht-Rechtschreiber - jeder macht was er will.

 

Dann ist das fast wie in Norwegen nach der Rechtschreibreform. Dort gibt es jetzt ca. vier Millionen richtige Schreibweisen.  :Wink: 

Norwegische Grüße

----------

## slyght

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

>  *Realmaker wrote:*   
> 
> PC's -> PCs
> 
>  
> ...

 

ohne Apostroph

----------

## wurStbEin

ROFL (bewußt eingesetzt  :Laughing:  )

Also ich lese auch lieber Texte die halbwegs ordentlich und ohne RSF's verfasst sind, aber anstatt sich so dermaßen darüber aufzuregen, dass die jungen leute mehr Englisch und weniger Deutsch lernen, sollten hier alle selbstgerechten Rechtschreibfetischisten mal an ihrem Charakter arbeiten. Ich zähle Ignoranz und Pingeligkeit nämlich nicht unbedigt zu den positiven Charaktereigenschaften   :Wink: 

Und mir sind Menschen die Englisch können und dafür meinetwegen ab und zu in Deutsch RSF's produzieren wesentlich lieber als solche die perfektes Deutsch beherrschen und dafür keine Fremdsprache. Die Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt das zweitere meißtens über mehr als nur ein Brett vor dem Kopf verfügen weil sie es versäumt haben die Welt mal aus einer anderen Perspektive zu sehen ....

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Hitzköpfen die nichts besseres zu tun haben als in einem Linuxforum über Rechtschreibung zu debattieren ein schönes (und hoffentlich mal wieder im freien verbrachtes) Wochenende  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rblock

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

>  *Realmaker wrote:*   
> 
> PC's -> PCs 
> 
> Ok mal ne dumme Frage. Wie heißt es denn jetzt richtig wenn ich die mehrzahl einer "abgekürzten Sache" schreibe. Wäre mir nämlich gerde in meiner dipl. Arbeit sehr wichtig  

 

Im Deutschen dient das Apostroph eigentlich dazu um z.B. kennzuzeichnen, dass etwas ausgelassen wurde. So wie "ich hab's drauf" umd das fehlende "e" zu kennzeichnen. Wird ein Plural-S angehängt, geschieht dies ohne Apostroph. Also PCs ist richtig.  :Wink: 

Falls Du vor der Arbeit noch Zeit hast kann ich Dir die folgenden drei Taschenbücher empfehlen. Sie sind aus der Feder von Wolf Schneider, der viele Jahre lang in Hamburg eine Journalistenschule hatte, wo also Journalisten richtiges Deutsch lernen konnten. Er zerreißt so richtig schön den Spiegel und die FAZ mit ihren Satzkonstruktionen.  :Smile: 

"Deutsch für Kenner - Die neue Stilkunde", ISBN 3492222161

"Deutsch für Profis - Wege zu gutem Stil", ISBN 3442115361

"Wörter machen Leute - Magie und Macht der Sprache", ISBN 3492204791

Ob die ISBNs (das war das mir den Abkürzungen) noch stimmen, kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen. Ist schon länger her, dass ich sie gelesen habe. Viel ist schon durch mein Sieb im Kopf geronnen.  :Wink: 

Geronnene Grüße

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls Du vor der Arbeit noch Zeit hast kann ich Dir die folgenden drei Taschenbücher empfehlen. Sie sind aus der Feder von Wolf Schneider, der viele Jahre lang in Hamburg eine Journalistenschule hatte, wo also Journalisten richtiges Deutsch lernen konnten. Er zerreißt so richtig schön den Spiegel und die FAZ mit ihren Satzkonstruktionen. 
> 
> 

 

Um jetzt mal richtig OT zu werden! Ich habe lieber einen Spiegel oder die FAZ oder von mir aus auch die TAZ die wilde Satzkonstruktionen an den Tag legen als die dämmliche Dorfzeitung in meiner Stadt. Auch wenn die FAZ lange Zeit leugnete dass das Web eine Bedeutung hat und so ihren Internetauftritt mit nichts füllten (das änderte sich vor ein paar Jahren), so schreiben sie nach wie vor konsequent nach der alten Rechtschreibung.

Lange Sätze (die mir im Deutsch Unterricht auch zur Last gelegt wurden) sind mir lieber als dumme Äußerungen wie "Wie geht dem Windows?" die viele auch noch besonders witzig und originell finden. 

So und jetzt wieder On Topic, Off Topic.

----------

## rblock

Klar lese ich auch den Spiegel, aber manchmal haben die wirklich Satzkonstruktionen, da weiß man (und anscheinend manchmal auch der Autor) mittendrin schon nicht mehr worum es eigentlich geht.  :Wink: 

Verwirrte Grüße  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## theche

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> (gestohlen aus Inte's Signatur):
> 
> in der deutschen sprache geht der genitiv ohne '...wenn wir schonmal dabei sind. x
> 
> 

 

wie schlimm findet ihr tippfehler, die halt beim schnellschreiben bei mir zumindest auftreten?

[edit] oops, da hat wohl schon jemand den duden rausgekramt...hab net weitergelesen ...  :Embarassed:  [/edit]

----------

## Genone

Also ich hab kein Problem mit gelegentlichen Tippfehlern oder auch dem Einzug von Umgangssprache hier, aber das mittlerweile über die Hälfte aller Leute (geschätzt) ein Paket als Packet bezeichnen kann ich wirklich nicht mehr nachvollziehen und langsam geht mir das echt auf die Nerven und trägt langfristig dazu bei, dass ich mir dieses (das deutsche) Forum nicht mehr allzu häufig ansehe.

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

bei mir führt das konzentrierte auftreten von - igitt - "packet" - dazu, dass ich den thread nicht mehr weiterlese. dann bleibt evtl. die problemlösung auf der strecke, aber ich tu es mir nicht an. wenn im thema schon das haßwort dieses threads steht, führt das manchmal auch dazu, dass ich das deutsche forum schneller wieder verlasse.

 *Genone wrote:*   

> ...und trägt langfristig dazu bei, dass ich mir dieses (das deutsche) Forum nicht mehr allzu häufig ansehe.

 

klar im vorteil sind die, die auch andere sprachen können. ich kann das skandinavische forum sehr empfehlen, es hat ein sehr angenehmes klima.

lorenz

----------

## Nooky

hihi,

also ich hätt' nach der breitgetretenen debatte, die ich nur mit einem auge verfolgt hab, ja gedacht, dass "packet" jetzt die reformierte schreibweise ist ... und mich dessen ohnehin enthalten weil ich so dummschreib wie "ketschup" (brilliante kenntnis der aussprache meine herrschaften! wie schreibt sich denn reformiert das ehemalige puzzle?) nicht dadurch adeln will, dass ich schöpfungsgenossen in meinen alltag einlasse.

nichtsdestotrotz bin ich in allen privaten belangen überzeugte kleinschreiberin, und dazu steh ich bis hin zur offensive  :Wink: 

was mich wirklich krankmacht sind sachen wie standart, tot-tod, seid-seit ... den vogel für heute abgeschossen hat die formulierung "interliegenz"  :Shocked: 

aber mei, schade mag es sein, aber deswegen threads meiden oder antworten vorenthalten? halt ich für übertrieben, zudem lernt es davon der der 's bislang noch nicht weiß auch nicht.

meine heimtückische empfehlung: zwischen hilfreichen links einen auf den duden mit dem entsprechenden wort plazieren  :Wink: 

grüsse (in minuskeln)

nooky

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Nooky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nichtsdestotrotz bin ich in allen privaten belangen überzeugte kleinschreiberin, und dazu steh ich bis hin zur offensive 
> 
> 

 

tja, wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

aba des funzt doch scho gans gutt, oda?

un wens ned funzt dan mach'n wir hald, dasses funzt...

hee, hab da nen prob: des funzt ned...

warum funzt des ned - ich will abber, dasses funzt...

oh man, du bist so ein NOOB, du must das packet funz-1.0 emergen,

dann funzt s wieda - sowas *ROFL*

piep piep piep, wir ham uns lieb...  :Wink: 

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

 *Nooky wrote:*   

> aber mei, schade mag es sein, aber deswegen threads meiden oder antworten vorenthalten?

 

bevor ich jemanden anmache, überlasse ich das antworten jemand anderem. ich *muss* ja nicht zu allem meinen kommentar abgeben, oder?

schön fände ich es nur, wenn die mods (die anderen dürfen ja nicht) die überschriften ggf. korrigieren würden.

lorenz

----------

## spitzwegerich

Bis vor vielleicht einem Jahr war ich auch unverbesserlicher Kleinschreiber. Aber plötzlich - es muss über Nacht gekommen sein - ist mir bewusst geworden, wie uncool ich eigentlich bin. Und das Wort uncool ist mit Bedacht gewählt.  :Very Happy: 

Kleinschreibung, Autofahren, Windows, Fernsehen: Alles uncool...

----------

## Robelix

Also eins, das weiß ich gewiß:

Cool sind Kühlschränke, und selbst die nur innen.

Robelix

----------

## spitzwegerich

Von cool war ja auch gar nicht die Rede, sondern von uncool.

Du hast schon recht:

Das Wort cool ist uncool.

Aber uncool ist so uncool, dass es schon wieder cool ist.  :Cool: 

----------

## rblock

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> klar im vorteil sind die, die auch andere sprachen können. ich kann das skandinavische forum sehr empfehlen, es hat ein sehr angenehmes klima.

 

Skandinavisch? Also ausser dem selbstverständlichen Englisch könnte ich meine Frau daneben setzen, dann könnte ich noch ins polnische Forum. Und wenn ich mich endlich wieder mit meinen Lehrbüchern für Spanisch beschäftigen würde...  :Wink: 

Sehnsüchtige Grüße

----------

## Robelix

Immer öfter kommt mir der Verdacht, daß ich inzwischen das Alter erreicht habe in dem es nicht mehr möglich ist die Jugend zu verstehen. Aber ich hätte nie gedacht, daß das so schnell gehen kann.

Robelix

----------

## plate

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Wie heißt es denn jetzt richtig wenn ich die mehrzahl einer "abgekürzten Sache" schreibe.

 Kommt drauf an: 

Englischsprachige Texte:

PC --> PCs (Normalfall)

OS --> OS's (Abkuerzungen, bei denen der letzte Buchstabe ein S ist)

K --> K's (Einzelbuchstaben)

B.K. --> B.K.'s (Abkuerzungen mit Punkten nach den Buchstaben)

Deutsch:

Nie mit Apostroph, weder bei Abkuerzungen mit noch ohne Punkten dazwischen, und immer klein direkt hintendran

GmbH --> GmbHs

Pkw --> Pkws

AKW --> AKWs

R.A.F. --> R.A.F.s

Aber wenn die Woerter oder wenigstens Teile davon dekliniert werden koennen, macht man das auch:

Dr. --> Dres. (Beispiel fuer lateinische Abkuerzung)

Bd. --> Bde. (deutsches Beispiel), aber:

Ges.m.b.H. --> Ges.en m.b.H. (alte oesterreichische Form, immer noch korrekt)

ausser die Abkuerzung ist weiblich, dann kommt stattdessen einfach ein kleines S dran:

AG --> AGs (nicht AGen...)

TU --> TUs

Sonst noch irgendwelche Fragen?  :Mr. Green:  Gottseidank, hat sich die teure Journalistenausbildung ja doch noch gelohnt...

Kleine Randbemerkung: Der naechste, der diesen manirierten Herrenreiter Wolf Schneider als Autoritaet in Sachen deutscher Sprache darstellt, bekommt es mit mir zu tun.  :Razz:  Dass man den Leuten auch entspannt und unaufgeregt Deutsch beibringen kann, beweist Eike Christian Hirsch. Der ist wenigstens lustig, von Schneider kriege ich nur schlechte Laune.

----------

## Nooky

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> tja, wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht...

 

what? you know and remember my gender!  :Cool: 

[hab grad die ausnahme von meiner kleinschreiberei entdeckt: siehe z.b. die postüberschrift. da schreib ich mal was groß *g*]

bzgl. spitzwegerich:

ich muss nicht groß oder klein schreiben um meinen grad der >coolness< zu defninieren  :Wink: 

----------

## rblock

 *plate wrote:*   

> Kleine Randbemerkung: Der naechste, der diesen manirierten Herrenreiter Wolf Schneider als Autoritaet in Sachen deutscher Sprache darstellt, bekommt es mit mir zu tun.  

 

Gut, die eine oder andere Einstellung ist etwas sehr konservativ, aber die meisten Beispiele haben mich (und auch meine Frau die Germanistik studiert) doch sehr amüsiert (oder auch geschockt).  :Wink: 

 *plate wrote:*   

> Dass man den Leuten auch entspannt und unaufgeregt Deutsch beibringen kann, beweist Eike Christian Hirsch.

 

Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich mir das einmal zu Gemüte führen.  :Smile: 

 *plate wrote:*   

> Der ist wenigstens lustig, von Schneider kriege ich nur schlechte Laune.

 

Warum gleich schlechte Laune?  :Rolling Eyes:   Nimm's leicht.  :Wink:   Du kannst ja mal auf ein Bier oder ein Wein vorbeikommen, dann quatschen wir darüber.  :Smile: 

Leichte Grüße

----------

## rblock

 *Nooky wrote:*   

> what? you know and remember my gender!  

 

Na, er hat eben aufgepasst.  :Smile:   War ja auch nicht zu überlesen.  :Wink: 

 *Nooky wrote:*   

> nichtsdestotrotz bin ich in allen privaten belangen überzeugte kleinschreiberin

 

Blinde Grüße

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Immer öfter kommt mir der Verdacht, daß ich inzwischen das Alter erreicht habe in dem es nicht mehr möglich ist die Jugend zu verstehen. Aber ich hätte nie gedacht, daß das so schnell gehen kann.
> 
> Robelix

 

Geh weiter, nur weil jemand dumm rumpostet und eigentlich alles gar nicht so ernst meint, brauchst du doch nicht in Selbstzweifel verfallen.

 *Nooky wrote:*   

> ich muss nicht groß oder klein schreiben um meinen grad der >coolness< zu defninieren

 

Ist in Ordnung, wirklich.

Ich habe mein obiges Post auch nicht angefertigt, um die Kleinschreiber an den Pranger zu stellen. Sondern ich musste einfach meine Erfahrung damit loswerden, weil sonst noch nie eine Sache so abrupt von heute auf morgen ihren Reiz auf mich verloren hat.

----------

## Deever

Da es noch nicht gesagt wurde, mach ich es:  :Wink: 

Die absolute Untergrenze der Intelligenz ist Plenken! (Satzzeichen vom Satz abtrennen)

*SCNR*

/dev

----------

## Nooky

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Nooky wrote:*   nichtsdestotrotz bin ich in allen privaten belangen überzeugte kleinschreiberin 
> 
> Blinde Grüße

 

*lol*

kannste mal sehen, war mir unterm schreiben gar nicht aufgefallen  :Razz: 

@spitzwegerich:

hatte mich auch gar nicht angeprangert gefühlt ...  :Smile: 

plenken hat natürlich auch was_!

(find ich aber sogar in manchen serifenlosen miniaturforumsschriftarten gar nicht mal so unangebracht, nebenbei bemerkt)

andererseits fällt geplenkt dem allzusehr vernachlässigten satzzeichen doch noch mal ein scherflein aufmerksamkeit zu  :Wink: 

----------

## Robelix

@Spitzwegerich: Keine Angst, ich hab' noch keine Depressionen. Ironie-, Sarkasmus- und ähnliche Tags sind bei meinen Kommentaren nach Gutdünken selbst einzufügen.

Und damit auch mal wieder zurück zum ursprünglichem Thema, der seltsam eingeenglischten Begriffe:

Ich habe nichts, absolut nichts gegen englische Fachbegriffe, derer es im Computerbereich ja Unmengen gibt. Da nervt mich eher die zwanghafte Übersetzung.

Warum zum Henker wurden anno '95 aus Passwörtern plötzlich Kennwörter? Was soll der Unsinn mit der Umschalt-Taste? Und am Allerschlimmsten: Aus Ctrl wird Strg, und jeder spricht's als String aus. Und wenn man schon unbedingt die Tasten übersetzen muß, wo ist dann bitte die Flucht-Taste (oder Flt-Taste) geblieben?

Robelix

----------

## sarahb523

@plate

Wow das is ja doch komplizierter als ich dachte. Hmm Sprache ist irgendwie kompliziert, besonders wenn man es richtig machen will/muß. <ironie>Wir sollte anfangen in C++ o.ä. zu kommunizieren</ironie>

@Robelix

In meiner Gegend hat sich nicht nur die String-Taste sondern noch schlimmer die Strong-Taste eingebürgert. 

Allerdings muß ich auch sagen das die meisten PC (Otto-Normal) User die ich kennengelernt habe kaum ihre Tastatur kennen. Tasten wie ESC,TAB,~,ALTgr,... sind meist unbekannt. Tja keine Ahnung woran das liegt....

Aber ich bin auch gegen eine "Verdeutschung" des Computerbereiches. Ich hab in einem C++ Buch etwas über "Ausnahme Kennzahl" gelesen. Irgendwann hab ich dann mal begriffen das damit nen simpler Exception Code gemeint war. Ach und an die "Umschalt-Taste" kann und will ich mich nicht gewöhnen!

----------

## ian!

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> In meiner Gegend hat sich nicht nur die String-Taste sondern noch schlimmer die Strong-Taste eingebürgert.

 

 :Laughing: 

Ja, daß habe ich auch schon desöfteren gehört.

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Warum zum Henker wurden anno '95 aus Passwörtern plötzlich Kennwörter? Was soll der Unsinn mit der Umschalt-Taste? Und am Allerschlimmsten: Aus Ctrl wird Strg, und jeder spricht's als String aus. Und wenn man schon unbedingt die Tasten übersetzen muß, wo ist dann bitte die Flucht-Taste (oder Flt-Taste) geblieben?

 

Jetzt bringe unsere liebe Industrie nicht auf komische Gedanken. Ich sehe es schon vor mir. Tastaturen mit "Flt-Taste". --- Verschone uns!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rblock

sarahb523 und robelix, dann seid froh, dass Ihr keine Franzosen seid bzw. in Frankreich lebt. Denn die haben wirklich alles ins Französische übersetzt. Da mein Französisch in den letzten 25 Jahren stark nachgelassen hat, kann ich es hier nicht wiedergeben. Aber vielleicht kennt sich jemand etwas besser aus.  :Wink: 

Ich habe z.B. einmal das französische "Wort" für Kombobox gesehen... Es ist ein furchtbares Konstrukt aus mehreren Wörter. Tun mir wirklich leid die Leute dort.  :Smile:   Leider habe ich auch auf die schnelle kein Onlinewörterbuch gefunden, dass diese Begriffe aus der Softwareentwicklung kennt.

Suchende Grüße

----------

## Earthwings

Hier an der Uni gibt es auch ein paar überflüssige Übersetzungen. Spontan fallen mir Klient-Dienstgeber Modell (client/server), Keller (stack), Einzelstück (Singleton) und Stellvertreter (Proxy) ein.

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> In meiner Gegend hat sich nicht nur die String-Taste sondern noch schlimmer die Strong-Taste eingebürgert.

 

Sachen gibts... Ich habe bisher weder String noch Strong gehört. Im hiesigen Sprachgebrauch wird die Taste ganz brav und konservativ "Steuerung" genannt.

Mir ist noch was eingefallen, eigentlich schon ein Klassiker:

In die gleiche Kerbe wie "Packet" schlägt die Schreibweise "Addresse".

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Robelix wrote:*   Warum zum Henker wurden anno '95 aus Passwörtern plötzlich Kennwörter? Was soll der Unsinn mit der Umschalt-Taste? Und am Allerschlimmsten: Aus Ctrl wird Strg, und jeder spricht's als String aus. Und wenn man schon unbedingt die Tasten übersetzen muß, wo ist dann bitte die Flucht-Taste (oder Flt-Taste) geblieben? 
> 
> Jetzt bringe unsere liebe Industrie nicht auf komische Gedanken. Ich sehe es schon vor mir. Tastaturen mit "Flt-Taste". --- Verschone uns! 

 

In München gibts momentan Tastaturen zu kaufen, bei denen anstatt "Alt" "Weißbier" draufsteht!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

is das geil... *gg*

wo denn???

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

@spitzwegerich:

ich bin evolutionstechnisch schon weiter als du:

mir ist es mittlerweile völlig gleichgültig, ob mich jemand für 'cool' oder 'uncool' hält... *hehe*

p.p.s

was mir nicht egal ist, ist der weitere verlauf der foren klassifikation.

ich befürchte, das nächste ist das unsägliche l33t

kann mich jemand davor bewahren? *gg*

p.p.p.s

@rblock:

deine *** grüsse immer am schluss - super idee, gefällt mir, dein stil...

----------

## _hephaistos_

was heißt eigentlich dieses l33t?

weil wtf liefert auch nichts

```
wtf l33t

Gee...  I don't know what l33t means...

```

ciao

----------

## Robelix

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In München gibts momentan Tastaturen zu kaufen, bei denen anstatt "Alt" "Weißbier" draufsteht! 

 

Brauchen tun!

Das ist eine Ernstgemeinte Bitte um Händler-Adressen!

Statt "Alt Gr" dann hoffentlich "Weißbier Mass"?

Robelix

----------

## sarahb523

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mir ist noch was eingefallen, eigentlich schon ein Klassiker:
> 
> In die gleiche Kerbe wie "Packet" schlägt die Schreibweise "Addresse".

 

Oh Gott verschone mich mit diesem Wort. Dank english-deutsch sprach-misch-masch weiß ich gar nich mehr was richtig ist, bzw. ich kann es mir abolut nich merken.

@Earthwings

Über den Keller hab ich mich auch schon oft geärgert. Übrigends ein Klient (mit dem K) ist für mich eher sowas wie ein Kunde (also reale Person). Ein Client (mit C) ist für mich eine Sache (in diesem fall ein Stück Software).

Ach ja  kennt jemad einen "Verbund-Datentyp"? ->(struct, record)

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> is das geil... *gg*
> 
> wo denn???

 

Eigentlich war es ja klar, dass jetzt alle wissen wollen, wo es die Weißbier-Tastaturen gibt. Das Problem dabei ist: Ich weiß es nicht! Ein Freund hat vor kurzem mit stolzgeschwellter Brust eine angeschleppt, und mir auch gesagt wo er sie herhat. Nur leider habe ich es vergessen. Ich frag nochmal nach, wenn ich ihn sehe, und erstatte dann hier Bericht. 

 *Quote:*   

> @spitzwegerich:
> 
> ich bin evolutionstechnisch schon weiter als du:
> 
> mir ist es mittlerweile völlig gleichgültig, ob mich jemand für 'cool' oder 'uncool' hält... *hehe*

 

Aufgemerkt: Mir ist das auch egal, wofür mich andere halten. Nur hab ich mich selber auf einmal für uncool gehalten, und das war mir dann nicht mehr egal.

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Statt "Alt Gr" dann hoffentlich "Weißbier Mass"?

 Volumenmäßig entspricht ein Alt Gr wohl eher einer Halben als einer Mass  :Cool: 

----------

## rblock

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> was heißt eigentlich dieses l33t?

 

Ich habe dazu und zu anderen Ankronymen eine schöne Seite gefunden: [url]http://members.chello.at/demon/encyo!.htm[/url]

Da ist folgendes zu lesen:

```
l33t (leet) [ liiiiiiet]: 

 Das vom englischen Wort "elite" abgeleitete Adjektiv "l33t", bezeichnet den elitären Zustand des Seins einer Sache, Lebensform oder Begebenheit. Dieser Zustand bleibt häufig so lange aufrecht, bis er von einem noch l33teren abgelöst wird oder durch eine unglückliche Begebenheit in den genau gegenteiligen l4m3n (s. l4m3) Zustand verwandelt wird, auf den ich jedoch erst später eingehen werde. 

 Jeder entscheidet selbst, was l33t, was normal und was l4m3 ist. So kann etwas extrem L33tes für den einen, etwas extrem L4m3s für den anderen sein. Ansichten von Luschen (s. Lusche) zu diesem Thema werden jedoch sofort revidiert oder überhaupt ignoriert. 

 Der Ursprung des Wortes ist höchstwahrscheinlich in amerikanischen Hacker- oder Gamerkreisen zu finden, daher auch die l33te Schreibweise. 

 Durch "l33t", wird der normale, begrenzte Wortschatz eines Menschen um ein vielseitig einsetzbares und überaus w00tes (s. w00t) Wort, bereichert. 

 Mögliche Verwendungsarten des Wortes: 

l33tness (leetness) [liietness ] die: 

 "L33tness" ist die Bezeichnung für den l33ten Seinszustand. 

 Früher strebte der Mensch nach innerlicher Ruhe und Frieden. Alles Humbug!! Wir sind ja keine Luschen!! Der einzig anstrebenswerte und wahre Seinszustand, der jedoch, parabelgleich, niemals erreicht werden kann, ist der Zustand der absoluten l33tness! 

 Das Wort "l33tness", kann sowohl in einem Satz, wie auch als dominanter Teil eines Ausruf, bestehen. Wie z.b. im Ausruf: "Pure l33tness!!", der bei Zeiten einfach mal angebracht ist, um der Begeisterung für Etwas, bessern Ausdruck zu verleihen. Wie schon beim Stammwort "l33t", liegt auch die "l33tness" im Auge des Betrachters, es sei denn, der Betrachter ist eine Lusche!
```

HTH  :Very Happy: 

*** Grüße

----------

## rblock

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> was mir nicht egal ist, ist der weitere verlauf der foren klassifikation.
> 
> ich befürchte, das nächste ist das unsägliche l33t
> 
> kann mich jemand davor bewahren? *gg*

 

Warum, gehörst Du nicht gerne zur Elite?  :Wink:   Schließlich ist das was so Besonderes, dass es demnächst Eliteuniversitäten in Deutschland geben soll. Vermutlich lachen die sich am MIT darüber 'nen Ast.  :Very Happy: 

*** Grüße

----------

## dakjo

So, zum hauptthema dieses gewindes (thread). 

Rechtschreibung ist schon wichtig, nur gibt es mitlerweile so viele Begriffe und Fremd/Fachwörter, das ich nicht mehr weis wie ich sie zu schreiben habe.

GROSS- und kleinschreibung sind wirklich nicht so wichtig.

Für viel viel wichtiger halte ich den Inhalt der Eintragung (postings). Ich bekomme jedes mal einen Hals wenn ich z.B. soetwas lese :

 *Quote:*   

>  Thema : kernel funzt net
> 
> Da schiss kernel geht nix. Version 2.4.irgendwas .
> 
> Brauche dringend hilfe.
> ...

 

Auf solche Eintragungen zu antworten ist mir wirklich zuwieder.

----------

## rblock

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> So, zum hauptthema dieses gewindes (thread).

 

Aha! Ein Techniker, denn alle anderen sagen meistens Faden.  :Wink: 

 *dakjo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Thema : kernel funzt net
> 
> Da schiss kernel geht nix. Version 2.4.irgendwas .
> 
> Brauche dringend hilfe. 
> ...

 

Darüber habe ich mich auch in einem anderen Thread geäußert, dass in letzter Zeit sich solche Fehlermeldungen häufen.  :Sad: 

Dabei steht der Link auf jeder Forenseite. <ironie> Aber warum sowas durchlesen? Ist doch alles Quark. </ironie>

Dann muss man immer wieder sagen sie sollen doch, natürlich nur falls notwendig, diese oder/und jene Datei posten. Dann kommt natürlich z.B. eine generierte XF86Config oder eine .config inklusive Kommentaren und man muss sich durch die ganzen Kommentare wühlen.  :Sad: 

So habe ich auch geschrieben, würden sie direkt alles vernünftig posten könnten sich alle viel Zeit sparen und die Lösung schneller finden. Aber warum denn auch, man hat ja genug Zeit...  :Mad: 

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße ... ach nee...

wegen rootshell  :Wink: 

*** Grüße

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Das faszinierende am Thread, ist wohl die Tatsache dass alle überein kamen <IRONIE>dass Packete ganz falsch ist, funzen und Shift Tastenprobleme vernachlässigbar ist</IRONIE>, aber die angesprochene Gruppe so gut wie gar nicht äußert. Schade - möglicherweise aber auch ein Zeichen der Besserung. Vielleicht sollte man mit der selben Ignoranz zurückschlagen  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So, zum hauptthema dieses gewindes (thread). 
> 
> 

 

Den hatte ich oben vergessen: Faden (thread).

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> [...] aber die angesprochene Gruppe so gut wie gar nicht äußert.

 

ich glaube, dass sich die angesprochene gruppe nicht melden wird, weil sie diesen thread nicht *liest*. warum auch? "ich hab keine ahnung von linux, deshalb kann ich anderen auch nicht helfen. und in einem forum fragen ja alle immer nur." dass es threads gibt, die themen lösen, die man noch nicht hat, interessiert anscheinend nicht.

ich hab eigentlich nichts gegen den plural des wortes "packet" - sofern man ihn korrekt bildet (und dann am liebsten in englischen texten).

lorenz

----------

## amne

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der beim Wort "Benutzerkonto" eine mittelschwere Sinnkrise bekommt? Ich weiss zwar nicht wieso, aber diese Übersetzung regt mich furchtbar auf.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Weitere sinnfreie Übersetzungen sind zum Beispiel in der deutschen Hanser Ausgabe des Standardwerkes von Kerninghan & Ritchie "Programming C" zu lesen. *kopfschüttel*

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

 *amne wrote:*   

> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der beim Wort "Benutzerkonto" eine mittelschwere Sinnkrise bekommt?

 

ich finde "benutzeraccount" noch viel schlimmer.

soweit meine 100ste meinungskundgebung in diesem forum.

lorenz - hugh, ich habe getippt.

----------

## isnogood

Warum soll es den Deutschen besser gehen als den englisch Schreibenden - wenn dort der erste ein Wort falsch schreibt wird das sofort von allen uebernommen weil es dort auch keiner besser weiss.

Mir geht eigentlich die Eindeutschung mehr auf die Nerven - wenn mir noch einmal einer mit 'puschen' ankommt....

Man wird eben zu alt.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Deever

Naja, besser eingedeutscht, als falschgeschrieben, oft so, dass es sogar im Englischen einfach falsch ist. Man denke an den Deppenapostroph.

Abgesehen davon gefällt mir "das Brauserfenster", "der Switsch" und solches Zeug gar nicht mal sooo schlecht!  :Smile: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Ragin

Hmmm...

also generell ist es mir eigentlich egal ob jemand klein schreibt oder Groß-/Kleinschreibung beachtet. Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch vollkommen egal ob jemand Paket oder Packet schreibt. Wer es nicht richtig schreiben will dem kann man nicht helfen und gut ist.

Sich darüber jetzt noch Gedanken zu machen ist eher Zeitverschwendung, denn bringen tuts nix mehr. Unsere Sprache erleidet täglich einen enormen Verfall. Wenn ich mal auf Viva umschalte verstehe ich teilweise nicht mehr was die "deutschen" ModeratorInnen mir dort vermitteln wollen.

Jedes 2. Wort ist "cool", "gecheckt", "hot", "funky", "freaky", gechillt", "relaxed", "groovy" usw.

Wem wundert es also das die Jugend bei solcher totalen Verblödung tagtäglich nicht mehr korrekt schreiben/reden kann?????

Früher oder später wird es Deutsch als Sprache wohl eh nicht mehr geben, sondern es wird aus einer Mischung von Anglizismen und Pseudo(deutschen) Übersetzungen bestehen.

Als weiteres (und wahrscheinlich schon bestes) Beispiel kann ich hier nur die Online-Spieler oder Dauersauger nennen. Da sind mehr "leech", "rockt" (meiner Meinung nach das schlimmste von allen) usw. Begriffe in einem Satz als dieser überhaupt Wörter hat.

Einige Anfänge von diesen "Szeneslangs" herrschen hier bei manchen ja schon vor und wirklich retten kann sich wohl dieses Forum auf Dauer auch nicht davor. Außer die ganzen "coolies" da draußen merken irgendwann wie bekloppt und dumm ihre "Sprache" ist,was aber in angesicht der coolen, rockenden Scene definitly nicht der Fall sein wird...

In diesem Sinne...

----------

## rblock

Ich selbst kann mich über das Wort "Handy" amüsieren.  :Smile:   Es gibt Deutsche die, wenn sie im Urlaub sind, Amerikanern oder Engländer oder in anderen englischsprachigen Ländern, denen auch dieses Wort an den Kopf werfen und sich dann wundern, dass die nur Bahnhof kofferklauen verstehen.  :Laughing: 

Amüsierende Grüße

----------

## Fibbs

Ich lese hier im Forum (sofern es mir meine Zeit erlaubt) sehr viel. Immer, wenn ich auf einen Rechtschreibfehler stoße, muss ich stocken, den Satz noch einmal lesen und kurz überlegen, was denn der Poster eigentlich sagen wollte. 

Das muss nicht sein, finde ich. Wir alle waren in der Schule und haben die deutsche Sprache gelernt. Denjenigen von uns, die nicht von hier stammen und deshalb Probleme haben, korrekt zu schreiben, sei es verziehen, aber dass in letzter Zeit deutsche so brutale Schreibfehler machen, finde ich traurig. Wie würden diese Leutchen denn einen Geschäftsbrief oder eine Bewerbung schreiben? 

Ich denke, die meisten Fehler ließen sich ausmerzen, wenn man beim Posten ein wenig darüber nachdenken würde, was man denn postet. Schließlich lesen es mehr Leute als einen Geschäftsbrief. 

Soviel zu dem Thema...

Christian

----------

## spitzwegerich

@Ragin

Da will ich dir doch mal heftig widersprechen:

Fremdeinflüsse aus anderen Sprachen hat es immer gegeben und wird es immer geben. Die Tatsache, dass eine Sprache sich weiterentwickelt, ist ein Zeichen für kulturellen Austausch und eine aktive und lebendige Sprache. Wenn du Texte aus verschiedenen Jahrhunderten vergleichst, wirst du feststellen, dass dies immer so war. Die Sprache wird nicht mumifiziert, sondern gelebt.

Die Rolle, die Englisch heute für das Deutsche spielt, hatte vorher Französisch inne. Etliche der Fremdwörter verschwinden nach und nach wieder (Beispiel: Trottoir), andere bleiben als fester Bestandteil der Sprache erhalten und bereichern diese (Beispiel: Friseur, Garage).

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es sich bei dem Slang, den du hier anprangerst, genauso verhalten wird: Das meiste verschwindet wieder und gerät in Vergessenheit; ein kleiner Teil wird bleiben. Begriffe wie "geil" und "cool" werden genauso angestaubt klingen wie heute "klasse" und "spitze". Zu diesem Zeitpunkt werden die konservativen Kleingeister dieses Landes aber bereits gegen neue Moden und Veränderungen wettern und den Verfall der Sprache heraufbeschwören, so dass es niemals langweilig wird.

Übrigens: Es gibt sogar einige deutsche Fremdwörter im Englischen, eine hübsche Liste ist hier zu finden.

----------

## Nightwulf

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Da es noch nicht gesagt wurde, mach ich es: 
> 
> Die absolute Untergrenze der Intelligenz ist Plenken! (Satzzeichen vom Satz abtrennen)

 

Eventuell wurde es ja nicht gesagt, weil das von Vielen eben nicht so gesehen wird ?

Für mich zum Beispiel ist das ein absolutes Reizthema, allerdings in anderer Hinsicht, als für Dich. Jemanden als unintelligent zu bezeichnen, weil der ein Leerzeichen an einer Stelle macht, wo Du (und auch andere Zeitgenossen) das nicht mögen, ist der Gipfel der Intoleranz, insbesondere da 95,8% derer gar nicht wissen was eigentlich der Grund für diese unsägliche "Plenk-Regel" ist. 

Ich persönlich finde es der Übersicht zuträglich, wenn man z.B. Fragezeichen hinter einem Satz (insbesondere wenn er mit hohen Zeichen wie 't' endet) mit einem Leerzeichen abtrennt. Wenn dann bei dem einen oder anderen Leser aufgrund der Fenstergröße oder (im maximierten Zustand) die Bildschirmauflösung dazu führt, dass das Satzzeichen in der nächsten Zeile steht, bringt das nicht wirklich jemanden um. Ich z.B. bemühe mich, die Abtrennung der Satzzeichen nur dann zu verwenden, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass bei den meisten Lesern der Satz in eine Zeile passen wird. Wenn mich dann jemand des "Plenkens" bezichtigt, überzeugt mich das eigentlich nur recht schnell, wes Geistes Kind ich da auf der anderen Seite vor mir habe. Dieses Geseire bzgl. "Plenken" nervt mich jedenfalls mehr, als konsequente Kleinschreibung oder die Verwendung von Anglizismen. 

Zudem mache ich noch einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob jemand sich z.B. in einem IRC-Kanal konequent der Kleinschreibung bedient oder in einem Forum. Im IRC-Kanal muß man schnell schreiben und da kann Kleinschreibung eine Erleichterung sein, im Forum hat man die Zeit und sollte sie sich imho auch aus Höflichkeit den anderen Teilnehmern gegenüber nehmen. Trotzdem greife ich niemanden an, der Kleinschreibung, Worte wie "c00l" oder "l33t" oder "funzen" verwendet.

Gruß,

Nightwulf

----------

## Robelix

 *amne wrote:*   

> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der beim Wort "Benutzerkonto" eine mittelschwere Sinnkrise bekommt? Ich weiss zwar nicht wieso, aber diese Übersetzung regt mich furchtbar auf. 

 

Um einen Benutzer zu reaktivieren müssen Sie die Option "Benutzerkonto deaktivieren" deaktivieren.

Die wirkliche Sinnkriese war aber erst, als mir ein "Rohrbruch" untergekommen ist.

Robelix

----------

## spitzwegerich

Hab nachgefragt: Die Weißbier-Tastatur ist vom Saturn.

----------

## Carlo

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Ach ja  kennt jemad einen "Verbund-Datentyp"? ->(struct, record)

 

Ja, aber deswegen die Zunge verknoten!?  :Wink: 

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> So, zum hauptthema dieses gewindes (thread). 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Die Übersetzung Faden ist doch völlig korrekt. Gesprächsgewinde ist ja nun, im Gegensatz zu Gesprächsfaden, mehr als abwegig.

----------

## yeoman

Mal am Rande: *Quote:*   

> "Fällt ihnen bei der PISA-Studie etwas auf? In Deutschland am besten lesen und schreiben können die Schüler in Bayern, Baden-Württemberg und Sachsen - also lauter Länder, in denen gar kein Deutsch gesprochen wird!" - Ottfried Fischer

 

----------

## plate

Fremdsprachen lernt man immer gründlicher als die eigene...  :Twisted Evil: 

Ist ja alles ganz niedlich, was hier so diskutiert wird. Leider wird häufig übersehen, dass diese Dinge nicht zur persönlichen Disposition stehen, sondern axiomatischen Charakter haben. Das heißt nicht, dass der Untergang des Abendlandes bevorsteht, wenn man "plenken" vor Interpunktionen für zulässig hält, aber falsch ist es natürlich trotzdem. *Nightwulf wrote:*   

> Ich persönlich finde es der Übersicht zuträglich, wenn man z.B. Fragezeichen hinter einem Satz (insbesondere wenn er mit hohen Zeichen wie 't' endet) mit einem Leerzeichen abtrennt. 

 Dann empfehle ich, in Zukunft einfach französisch zu schreiben, da sind Leerzeichen anstelle von Spatien vor Satzzeichen seit Jahrzehnten akzeptiert - aber auch nur da... Die deutsche Typografie schreibt vor,  :Exclamation: ,  :Question: , Doppelpunkt und Semikolon etwas getrennt vom vorhergehenden Buchstaben zu setzen, aber da wir alle nur mit irgendwelchen tumben PCs arbeiten, bei denen weder die Fonts insgesamt noch die Dickten einzelner Buchstaben etwas taugen, ist es uns unmöglich, auch nur die elementarsten typografischen Regeln einzuhalten. [1] Passende Spatien wie aus dem Bleisatz sucht man in normaler PC-Software (und selbst manchen Profi-DTP-Paketen) vergebens, nur TeX kann sowas mal wieder mit großer Selbstverständlichkeit... Wie dem auch sei, auf ganze Leerstellen vor Satzzeichen ist im Deutschen jedenfalls zu verzichten, weil sie definitiv zu breit sind und eine Konvertierung in korrekten Fotosatz unmöglich machen.  

Ich würde den Vorwurf mangelnder Intelligenz sicher auch nicht gelten lassen, aber mangelnde Beherrschung (oder gezielte Missachtung) von Rechtschreib-, Interpunktions- und Typografieregeln kann sich nur leisten, wem die sozialen Folgen egal sein können. Ernsthaft: Würde hier jemand bewusst Bewerbungen mit Rechtschreibungs- oder Grammatikfehlern verschicken?

[1] Wie dämlich Computer wirklich sind, beweist jeder französische HTML-Text: Die korrekte Form Merde alors ! muss Merde alors&nbsp;! geschrieben werden, damit es überhaupt funktioniert.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Nightwulf

 *plate wrote:*   

> Fremdsprachen lernt man immer gründlicher als die eigene... 

 

 :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ist ja alles ganz niedlich, was hier so diskutiert wird.

 

Niedlich finde ich vielmehr, wieviel Bedeutung solch trivialen Dingen in Bezug auf das Schreiben in Onlineforen beigemessen wird. Und genau das war das Thema.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider wird häufig übersehen, dass diese Dinge nicht zur persönlichen Disposition stehen, sondern axiomatischen Charakter haben.
> 
> 

 

Sicher steht die Rechtschreibung nicht zur Disposition, wohl aber deren Auslegung in den neuen Medien, da selbst in der neuesten Fassung nach der heiß diskutierten Rechtschreibreform diesen nicht in genügendem Maße Rechnung getragen wird.

Du selbst erklärst etwas später, daß die eigentlich korrekte Form aufgrund der Beschränktheit eben dieser Medien gar nicht möglich ist. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die deutsche Typografie schreibt vor, , , Doppelpunkt und Semikolon etwas getrennt vom vorhergehenden Buchstaben zu setzen, aber da wir alle nur mit irgendwelchen tumben PCs arbeiten, bei denen weder die Fonts insgesamt noch die Dickten einzelner Buchstaben etwas taugen, ist es uns unmöglich, auch nur die elementarsten typografischen Regeln einzuhalten. 

 

Du wirst mich beispielsweise niemals dabei erwischen (Flüchtigkeitsfehler einmal ausgenommen), absichtlich zwischen dem letzten Buchstaben eines Teilsatzes und einem Komma, Semikolon, Punkt oder Doppelpunkt ein Leerzeichen zu machen. Bei  eben  :Exclamation:  und  :Question:  finde ich es allerdings übersichtlicher. Und an eben dieser Stelle und nur in den genannten Medien nehme ich mir diese Freiheit. Insbesondere, da ich einen Fotosatz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, auf ganze Leerstellen vor Satzzeichen ist im Deutschen jedenfalls zu verzichten, weil sie definitiv zu breit sind und eine Konvertierung in korrekten Fotosatz unmöglich machen.  
> 
> 

 

noch nie aus Forenbeiträgen erstellt habe oder gesehen habe, wie jemand solches versucht  :Razz: 

Gruß,

Nightwulf

----------

## plate

 *Nightwulf wrote:*   

> Sicher steht die Rechtschreibung nicht zur Disposition, wohl aber deren Auslegung

 Und das ist der eigentliche Irrtum... Es gibt keine Auslegung von Axiomen, Handlungsanweisungen wie "Satzanfänge werden groß geschrieben" sind nicht interpretierfähig, und das gilt auch für Grammatik, Mikrotypografie, die Bedienung von Hummergabeln und das Aufstehen, wenn eine Dame den Raum betritt. Warum sollte ich meinen Lesern zumuten, ihre Ansprüche herunterzuschrauben, nur weil mangelhafte Ausführung die Regel ist? Auf den PC bezogen: Warum sollte ich typografische Grundregeln meucheln, nur weil das Texteingabefenster im Browser keine schwach entrückten Satzzeichen zulässt? Ich schreibe auf fast allen meiner Rechner auf  japanischen Tastaturen, aber die Höflichkeit verlangt, dass ich Umlaute an die richtigen Stellen streue. Also bemühe ich mich, auch wenn ich das bisschen Lesbarkeit für andere mit hektischem Hin- und Herschalten zwischen mehreren Tastaturlayouts erkaufen muss. Wenn ich auf Französisch schreibe, kommen die Fragezeichen hinter ein Leerzeichen, in deutschen und englischen Texten nicht, und wenn ich Spanisch könnte, ¿dürfte ich dann auf Fragezeichen vorn und hinten verzichten? Natürlich nicht.

Es gibt keinen Dispens für private Vorlieben bei der Rechtschreibung, genausowenig wie es eine rationale Auseinandersetzung mit Tischmanieren geben kann.  *Asfa-Wossen Asserate wrote:*   

> Man kann über den Geschmack nicht etwa nicht streiten, weil er Privatsache ist und im Belieben des Individuums liegt, sondern weil es nur einen einzigen guten Geschmack gibt.

 Die einzige zulässige Form der Beschäftigung mit Geschmack, mit Manieren, mit Rechtschreibung ist die  *Quote:*   

> des halb vegetativen, selbstverständlichen Vollzugs.

   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nightwulf

Vorausschicken möchte ich, daß dies mein letztes Statement zu diesem Thema ist, nicht weil ich das nicht mit Dir ausdiskutieren möchte (ich liebe gute Diskussionen), sondern weil ich das hier im Forum nicht länger breittreten möchte.

 *plate wrote:*   

> Und das ist der eigentliche Irrtum... Es gibt keine Auslegung von Axiomen, Handlungsanweisungen wie "Satzanfänge werden groß geschrieben" sind nicht interpretierfähig, und das gilt auch für Grammatik, Mikrotypografie, die Bedienung von Hummergabeln und das Aufstehen, wenn eine Dame den Raum betritt. 

 

Einmal davon abgesehen, daß Du hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst (nicht umsonst kommen in regelmäßigen Abständen neue Auflagen des Knigge mit vielfältigsten Änderungen (Beispiel: Handschuhe bei der Begrüßung ausziehen ja oder nein) heraus, begehst Du hier den Kardinalfehler darin, in Dingen wie der Rechtschreibung ein Axiom zu sehen. Sprache war seit Menschengedenken lebendig. Schau Dir z.B. mal ein Buch aus der Zeit der Weimarer Republik an. Du wirst eklatante Unterschiede bemerken.

Das Beispiel der Satzanfänge, welches Du hier gewählt hast, hinkt gewaltig (hast Du es vielleicht deswegen gewählt, weil es Deine These zu bestätigen scheint?). 

 *plate wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum sollte ich typografische Grundregeln meucheln, nur weil das Texteingabefenster im Browser keine schwach entrückten Satzzeichen zulässt?

 

Wie Du selber zugibst, lässt die Technik zur Zeit nicht an jeder Stelle das Einhalten der Regeln bezüglich der Abtrennung von Satzzeichen zu.

Wenn, wie Du es ja behauptest, es keinen Interpretationsspielraum gäbe, dürftest Du Dich hier weder für das direkte Anhängen der Satzzeichen, noch für ein Abtrennen mit Leerzeichen entscheiden. Was nun ?

Richtig, Du musst eine Entscheidung treffen. Es besteht also sogar eine Notwendigkeit zur Auslegung dieser Regel. Diese Freiheit nehme ich mir in Bezug auf die schon erwähnten Satzzeichen   :Question:  und   :Exclamation:  und dies wie gesagt nur und ausschließlich in Onlinemedien wie Foren und IRC.

So, wie schon angekündigt beende ich für meinen Teil diese Diskussion, möchte Dir aber noch mitteilen, daß diese Diskussion für mich sehr erfreulich war, zeigt sie mir doch, daß man auch in Foren noch sachliche und wohlformulierte Diskussionen führen kann. Dafür vielen Dank.

Gruß,

Nightwulf

----------

## jazzesnee

 *slyght wrote:*   

> Man braucht sich allerdings auch nicht drüber wundern, wenn in den Schulen immer weniger Wert auf Rechtschreibung gelegt wird. Ist doch Klasse, wenn man schon in der Grundschule Englischunterricht bekommt und "Kernfächern" wie Mathe oder Deutsch die Stundenzahl gekürzt werden, damit mehr Wert auf  künstlichere Fächer wie Musik und Kunsterziehung gelegt werden kann....
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> slyght

 

Findest Du nicht, dass Du gerade ein bisschen trollst (übrigens auch ein nettes Wort...)? Ich glaube kaum, dass man in der Schule eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung vermitteln kann, die lernt man nur durch viel Lesen. Und weil darauf kaum noch Eltern wert legen, braucht man sich nicht über katastrophale Rechtschreibung zu wundern.

Ein bisschen mehr Wert auf künstlerische Fächer wie Musik zu legen, kann eigentlich nicht schaden, so amusisch wie unsere Kinder inzwischen sind...

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *jazzesnee wrote:*   

> Ein bisschen mehr Wert auf künstlerische Fächer wie Musik zu legen, kann eigentlich nicht schaden, so amusisch wie unsere Kinder inzwischen sind...

 

Da will ich dir beipflichten. Ich war auf einem musischen Gymnasium, und studiere Mathematik. Der Stoff, den mir Abiturienten eines mathematisch-naturwissenschaftlichen Gymnasiums voraus waren, war nach den ersten 2 Wochen Studium wieder reingeholt. Aber die Vorzüge vom musischen Gymnasium ließen sich nur sehr schwer nachholen, glaube ich.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich glaube wir sollten jetzt das Thema nicht auf Bildungspolitik ausweiten, da gibt es sicherlich viel zu sagen und sicher läuft da was falsch. Offensichtlich gibt es ein Problem und ohne Maßnahmen wird sich da nichts ändern. Wenn ich "Gentoo lahm sehr langsam" lese bekomme ich Hautausschlag und spüre ein Grollen in mir (der geneigte Verfasser des ebengenannten Threads wird gebeten den Titel zu ändern(zumindest mit Komma, wie auch immer), bitte).

Wahrscheinlich ist diese Diskussion und andere das erste Anzeichen das wir dringendst ein "Off the Wall" in deutsch brauchen.

----------

